# Cuttlebone for snail shell?



## cliffordsmom (Sep 25, 2012)

Hi!

So I've had problems keeping up the condition of my Gold Incan Snail's shell. I've heard that adding cuttlebone to the tank can help to improve calcium levels and is good for shells. I just wanted to get a good, final opinion before putting it in there. Will it hurt my betta?


----------



## Kittiesdragons (May 1, 2013)

I have never heard of any adverse effects to the other fish in the tank Betta or otherwise. I would keep an eye on your water's hardness in any case, but I don't think it will harm your Betta.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

No harm will come to the fish


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Just be careful to not throw in a ton and drastically and suddenly change the water chemistry, but otherwise it should be fine.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

we did sand dollars in ours, they slowly eat them too.


----------



## shellieca (Jul 12, 2012)

Do you feed them veggies at all? Cucumber, zucchini, kale, etc. I think its kale that has the most calcium. As for the cuttlebone I wouldn't put the whole thing in the tank, I don't know the size of your tank, if I'm not mistaken it can alter Ph.


----------



## cliffordsmom (Sep 25, 2012)

I haven't tried veggies, but I intend to! I found a cool recipe for snail jello that looks like fun!

I have a 5 gallon tank, definitely going to just put a little in there. 

Thanks for your help guys!


----------

